# Mercury 4 stroke 90/65 and 115/80



## reedjj (Jul 8, 2014)

I was on the Mercury website this morning to compare specs agains yamaha and saw that they are now selling 90/65 and 115/80 fourstroke jets. 

The 65 is roughly 70lbs lighter than the Yammy and the 80 is nearly 100lbs lighter.

Both the 65 and the 80 weigh 317lbs dry. Looks like its the same motor. The gear ratio on the 80 is listed on the specs but not on the 65. Im guessing gear ratio and maybe pump and impeller are the only difference?

Anyone seen any on the water yet? Or anyone else heard anything?


----------



## dhoganjr (Jul 9, 2014)

My 115 four stroke was a 2002 model weighing in at 387 lbs dry weight. They have trimmed the fat 70 lbs since then. That ought to make quite a bit of difference both in draft and speed.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 9, 2014)

Those Mercurys should be great motors.You know how much they are selling for?


----------



## dhoganjr (Jul 9, 2014)

First time I have seen them, someone posted $8700 on Facebook, but that sounds low. The 2014 115 Optimax with pump is listed at my dealer for $11,300 and the 2014 40 jet four stroke is listed at $6700. I would guess about $11,000 ish.

They should be arriving at dealers around August 1st, someone should have a solid price here soon I would think. 

They should be solid performers with that kind of weight reduction.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking on the specs on Mercury's site it shows displacement at 126 cid. That would figure out to about 88 at the pump according to my math. Hope that is the case better draft, less weight, and underrated. =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn, my 97' Merc 45 Jet weighs 249#


----------



## fakirone (Jul 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359013#p359013 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 09 Jul 2014, 22:50[/url]"]Damn, my 97' Merc 45 Jet weighs 249#


the 2014 40 HP is 267. :| Too heavy IMO. If the stinking 80 HP has twice the horsepower for only a 50# increase you would think that they could lighten the 40 up some.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 10, 2014)

that new 80hp would be nice on a 20foot Blazer with tiller steering


----------



## catferret (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello, everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. I have been trying to find out more info on these new 4 strokes to no avail. When i checked out the Mercury website this morning, I seen that they had changed the dry weight to 378lbs for these 2 new engines. So, unfortunately, it looks like a false alarm.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 2, 2014)

I was heartbroken when I saw that they changed the weights of the motors.... Pizzed off actually. Things like that drive me crazy. all those engineers and smart people and they cant even get thier specs straight....like trying to find out if the Merc 25 jet is actually 25hp at the pump or powerhead.....its like its top secret info.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 3, 2014)

Still, it's lighter than my 2005 115/80 2-stroke.


----------

